# Yeast Infection Cocker Spaniel!!



## Bebe_tc (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi everyone I'm a newbie and I have a problem with my 3 year old cocker spaniel I took my dog to the vet because he was extremely itchy and they found out he had a yeast infection, he gave him antibiotics and he was fine for about 2 months, I change his food to Natural Balance® L.I.D. Limited Ingredient Diets™ Sweet Potato & Fish Formula for Dogs and it seems that help, I did pretty much what my vet told me to do, but now looks like the yeast infection wants to come back , I could really take him to my vet again but I am looking for a better natural way to at least help him out with his allergies, I look at this web site 
http://www.nzymes.com/Articles/Instructions_for_systemic_yeast_infections.htm

and I would like to know if this stuff work, or if there is anything else I can do to help him out, I've heard that putting apple cider vinegar help is that true; if so how much do I have to put; but i would like to know mostly if anyone like me is dealing with this problem and if there's anything besides I can do for him ...... with bathing what shampoo or conditioner I can use ..... HELP....


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeast infection, where? Ears? Skin? 

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe antibiotics cause yeast and fungal infections to bloom. Active culture yogurt (+/- 1 tbsp per day) in his food will help...and at least won't hurt.


----------



## Bebe_tc (Jan 10, 2009)

The yeast infection were in his paws and his ears ....


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

You need to eliminate carbs from his diet. I don't have any faith in Nzymes.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

The Blue Power/Purple Stuff (alcohol or witch hazel, gentian violet, boric acid) ear wash should work well for the yeast infection in his ears. There's no reason it wouldn't work for his feet, but you'd want to keep him outside after a treatment--at least until it dried. Unless you like purple paw prints on your rugs.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure about the paws, but I can say first hand that the Blue Powder treatment worked for Ted.

Teddie had an absolutely horrible yeast/bacterial infection in both ears that no medication from his vet helped. Two weeks of the BP treatment and it was pretty much all gone. You have to go by the directions though and not miss a time. Also make sure you warm it up, believe me it makes a big difference.

As Marsh Muppet's said I don't know why it wouldn't work on his feet, but i've never used or heard of it being used there, but there is no reason it would hurt his paws. 

I wish you luck because I know what a pain in the butt it can be to get rid of!

Here is a link to what you'l need.
http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/blue_power_ear_treatment.htm

As for shampoos i'd use something natural like Earthbath (I use it and love it) and making sure the ears and feet stay dry will make a difference too. When you bath him, how do you dry him? When I was working at a dog grooming salon I saw a lot of Cocker Spaniels with yeast infections. 

When they drink water they soak up water like a spunge. Walking in the rain, all those simple things can leas to a bigger problem. So when he drinks water or his feet get wet, make sure they are dried through and through. That helps with the infection because yeast grows in a warm, damp area. So if the ears stay wet the yest continues to grow and grow making it harder to get rid of.


----------



## Bebe_tc (Jan 10, 2009)

I dry him pretty well with my blow dryer, but first I do I with a big towel actually more than one


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> but i would like to know mostly if anyone like me is dealing with this problem and if there's anything besides I can do for him ...... with bathing what shampoo or conditioner I can use ..... HELP.... :confused


The Blue Power solution will take care of the ear infection. Dogs with heavy ear leather are prone to yeast infections, and require regular cleaning of the ears for prevention. EQyss Micro-Tec Shampoo and Leave-On Spray will take care of the yeast infection on paws, and provide immediate relief of the itching. Using vinegar and water as a final rinse after shampooing is helpful as well. I add ACV to my dogs' drinking water, using the ACV with the mother in it (usually found at health food stores).


----------



## Linda C (Jan 1, 2008)

You can also purchase the Blue Power (K-9 liquid health) online. It contains Colloidal Silver and can also be used between the toes and nail beds.

http://www.vitacost.com/Liquid-Health-K-9-Ear-Solutions?csrc=BRDC-765462900120#IngredientFacts

4% Chorhexiderm shampoo and 4% Chlorhexiderm spray is what I use on my allergy Cocker Spaniel recommended by her dermatologist. To be effective it needs to stay on a full ten minutes. I bubble Katie up and wrap her in a towel and sit her on my lap. The time goes by much faster than having ehr sit in the tub for that long. The Chlorhexiderm flush is also great for washing areas between baths. It's sold on the same page.

http://www.amazon.com/Maximum-ChlorhexiDerm-Shampoo-4%-12/dp/B00061MPBK

Katie get's secondary staff and yeast infections mostly on her skin, between toes, and lipfolds, butt area..

Katie had a closed ear canal and the ear solution didn't open it up on it's own (but it has been known to work on some ears that well) She also needed prednisone which opened her ear right up so that the K-9 Solution could do it's work and haven't had an ear problem since. We use it once a week now but for infections twice a day for a couple of weeks. If the ear canal is closing please get right on it with your Vet or see a dermatologist (I highly recommend the latter) My Vet said he could see ablation surgery in Katie's future..he had recommended a dermatologist but I dragged my feet until he mentioned this..then I went running and I'm so happy I did.

Her yeast infection was bad enough to warrant the prescription Ketoconazole. 

Katie's Dermatologist recommended a food trial. I had tried som many different things on my own there wasn't much left to try that she hadn't already been exposed to. She put her on a prescription dog food, Iams KO and many of her symptoms went away. 

This is probably more information tha you needed for just ears and feet but I hope it will help anyone who reads it.

Be aware that Cockers are prone to allergies and and ear problems. You learn to treat the symptoms and try to stay ahead of the problems. We do two baths a week and if I thought she needs a third I do it.

Good luck!


----------

